# Juice



## bomb_r2 (Feb 28, 2018)

I am trying to eliminate pop from my diet. I am looking for the best juice or water that is not expensive . 
What do you drink?


----------



## PELLETHEAD (Feb 28, 2018)

I simply don?t buy soda for the house. If I have it, I?ll drink it. I buy 3-4 cases of water. Sometimes I will take  a water bottle empty a 1/4 of it out then put remaining 3/4 bottle in nutrabullet with 1/2 a whole lemon. Blend it up and pour it back into the water bottle. Sometimes 2-3 prep?d at a time. Healthy habits


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## MindlessWork (Mar 1, 2018)

Water with Crystal Lite.


----------



## T Woods (Mar 2, 2018)

Water with NAC. F that pop and fruit juice it's all toxic sugar water. Sugar goes in, insulin goes up, growth hormone goes down...bad.


----------



## Kenny Croxdale (Mar 4, 2018)

bomb_r2 said:


> I am trying to eliminate pop from my diet. I am looking for the best juice...



*Virtually, NO Difference*

There very little difference between high fructose corn syrup soda and fruit juice.  

Both contain sugar (Glucose and Fructose) almost the same percentages.

Thus, drinking juice is about the same as drinking a soda.

Kenny Croxdale


----------



## Beatguts (Mar 5, 2018)

As pellethead mentioned, juice contains just as much and some times even more sugar than soda. Crystal lite is a better alternative, although you should still be weary of fake sugar alternatives. Some adverse effects are similar to that of sugar and some are even worse. Easier/better to just not drink it at all!


----------



## bomb_r2 (Mar 5, 2018)

All those fake sugar alternatives give me migraines . I do not drink anything diet .


----------



## BadGas (Mar 5, 2018)

I've never seen someone new start so many new threads before.. about such a wide variety of topics. 

Now this thread alone .. reminds me of a post made another member on one of your previous threads.. advising you to be more serious or people here aren't going to take you serious. 

I find it hard to take your question (below) serious.. Where to find inexpensive water??? Last time I checked tap water is inexpensive.. 

Problem solved.. stop drinking pop.



bomb_r2 said:


> I am trying to eliminate pop from my diet. I am looking for the best juice or water that is not expensive .
> What do you drink?


----------



## bomb_r2 (Mar 6, 2018)

For the water there is vitamin water coconut water and many more . I just wanted to know what is good to drink, obviously I know water is good but as for the juices some are mainly concentrate or half concentrate half sugar . I do not drink tap water because the fluoride. I am not at all concerned about dental health only overall health . I start many new topics to give this place some life . If people visit as guests and decide to chime in they may make a membership and add more to the forum . There are beginners and veteran members who have questions . Why not try to address all of them .


----------



## AllesT (Mar 8, 2018)

Tomato and Cucumber Juice

Take a juicer jar and add all the cut vegetables in it and process till they are properly blended. Add sea salt, black pepper and cayenne pepper. If you want your juice to be a little sweet you can add few drops of stevia. Pour the juice in a tall serving glass and garnish it with mint leaves. This juice is perfect for summer months.


----------



## bomb_r2 (Mar 8, 2018)

Thank you for the advice


----------



## sadsavage (Mar 9, 2018)

I bought this sparkling water at WinCo the other day about 3 12 packs.The cherry and strawberry are the best bomber.No calories no sweetner's no carbs no nothing, just good flavor.Drink it when they  are cold like beer or else no bueno






Sent from my LG-M153 using Tapatalk


----------



## bomb_r2 (Mar 9, 2018)

The name is bubly? I will look for it when shopping at Kroger tomorrow , if they do not have it I will check out Walmart Monday when I pick up some headphones


----------



## botamico (Mar 16, 2018)

Get off the pop. I'm a truck driver and I've delivered ingredients for pepsi and coca cola that is flammable and corrosive. I use V8 energy drinks and it works for me. Kenny Croxdale is right, the sugar content is about the same, but I don't believe V8 puts flammable and/or corrosive ingredients in their drinks.


----------

